# Finding good employees in Egypt?



## JH1418 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi All, 

Ive been living in Egypt since October now and have been having the toughest time finding good employees for my company based in New Cairo. I have posted here, and several other forums and career sites, but 75% of the CV's i receive are from men(some looking for marriage,other stupid comments) after I specifically listed looking for female employees for my spa. I am looking into attending graduate fairs for universities if there are any.

The other women who I have gotten resumes from are either rude, not fitting to the job, or never show for the interviews.

I will be looking for sales consultants who can speak english and arabic, also even looking for prospects with a background in hair/nail salons or cosmetlology liscense. Preferably fresh graduates who are content with basic salary.

If anyone has any suggestions or ideas, it would be much appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JH1418 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Ive been living in Egypt since October now and have been having the toughest time finding good employees for my company based in New Cairo. I have posted here, and several other forums and career sites, but 75% of the CV's i receive are from men(some looking for marriage,other stupid comments) after I specifically listed looking for female employees for my spa. I am looking into attending graduate fairs for universities if there are any.
> 
> ...




hi and welcome

Yes the men here don't miss an opportunity to use an email and that is one of the reasons we don't allow personal contact details on the forum

I honestly dont think you will get any Egyptian graduates here in the field you are talking about ... girls learn by going alone and watching others do it..

Personally if you are opening a spa and trying to attract expats then you must employ westerners or east Europeans. Egyptians sad to say just do not tend to bother about the basic hygiene one expects from a spa. I would not pay expat prices to be attended to by a local girl who was taught by watching in the hairdressers,

maiden


----------



## JH1418 (Nov 11, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> hi and welcome
> 
> Yes the men here don't miss an opportunity to use an email and that is one of the reasons we don't allow personal contact details on the forum
> 
> ...


thank you for your advice, yes, sadly, as you said its a shame they couldnt be bothered with basic hygiene, etc.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> hi and welcome
> 
> Yes the men here don't miss an opportunity to use an email and that is one of the reasons we don't allow personal contact details on the forum
> 
> ...


Hi
Well don't bother going to graduate fairs, a girl with degree is not going to work in a spa, girls without degrees don't speak English and foreign woman working in a spa ( attached to hotel maybe ) will be expected to offer other services as well . Best to go to other spars( don't go so don't know if there are any) and poach there good staff
Bat


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

bat said:


> Hi
> Well don't bother going to graduate fairs, a girl with degree is not going to work in a spa, girls without degrees don't speak English and foreign woman working in a spa ( attached to hotel maybe ) will be expected to offer other services as well . Best to go to other spars( don't go so don't know if there are any) and poach there good staff
> Bat


Having said that,
Whilst in the middle of writing this, my live in interrupted to say she needed a month holiday, as she was tired (from 6 hour 5 day week ) and she might come back after.
So somebody out there will be getting a good cleaner in the morning but not me.
Don't care as off to uk in few hours , will sort it out when I get back.
But do I tell hubby or let him find out when house clothes etc dirty.hard one!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> hi and welcome
> 
> Yes the men here don't miss an opportunity to use an email and that is one of the reasons we don't allow personal contact details on the forum
> 
> ...


Basic hygiene !!! Only dirty people - wash


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Basic hygiene !!! Only dirty people - wash


Love it............youv'e lived in Egypt to long me thinks :clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I use a Thai spa in Mohandiseen Manuela and it is clean, comfortable and relaxing but it is all Thai girls that work in it other than the Egyptian receptionist.
I have tried the big Egyptian spa in Mohandiseen and I would not go back.. I gave it the benefit of the doubt and tried it 3 times.. it's noisy chaotic and an utter shambles plus they advertise reflexology and I booked it but I heard the owner tell the girl who had no idea what to do.. just rub her legs and feet!!!.. 
I don't mind paying good money but I want what I pay for.


----------

